# DLAN -> Router überflüssig?



## FatBoo (25. September 2010)

*DLAN -> Router überflüssig?*

Hallo!

Habe hier ein Fritz!-WLAN, welches von meiner 20MBit-Leitung bei mir noch 6MBit ankommen lässt.

Da sich DLAN hinsichtlich den Pings anscheinend deutlich gebessert hat, käme diese Variante in Betracht.

Können die Netzwerk-Teilnehmer dann immer noch untereinander kommunizieren?

Welche Pings hat man mit einem aktuellen DLAN zum Modem?

gruß


----------



## NCphalon (25. September 2010)

*AW: DLAN -> Router überflüssig?*

Ich würde den Router drinnlassen, wegen der IP Vergabe. Geht ja trotzdem dass du nur das dlan an den Router anschließt.


----------



## FatBoo (25. September 2010)

*AW: DLAN -> Router überflüssig?*



NCphalon schrieb:


> Ich würde den Router drinnlassen, wegen der IP Vergabe. Geht ja trotzdem dass du nur das dlan an den Router anschließt.



Nur für die Vergabe brauche ich aber keine 7270er FritzBox samt n-Sticks

Da würde ja ein billig-Ding ohne wlan auch reichen?


----------



## rabe08 (25. September 2010)

*AW: DLAN -> Router überflüssig?*

OHNE ROUTER GEHT ES NICHT!!!

Ohne Router könntest Du mit exakt einem PC online gehen. Der Router vergibt nicht nur die IP (DHCP) sondern er macht auch das NAT! 

Falls NAT erklärungsbedürftig ist: Network Address Tanslation. Du gehst mit einer externen IP online. Diese wird von Deinem Provider vergeben. Intern verteilt der Router private IPs, z.B. Nummernkreis 192.168.x.x. Wenn ein PC von Deinem "Intranet" eine Anfrage nach draußen schickt, z.B. pcgh.de, merkt sich Dein Router die anfordernde private IP und verpaßt dem Packet die externe/öffentliche IP. Private IPs werden nämlich im Internet von jedem Router und Switch geblockt, also von den Geräten Deines Providers. Wenn die Antwort kommt, weiß Dein Router "PC1 hat pcgh.de angefragt", verpaßt den Packeten die private IP und schon hat Dein PC die Webseite pcgh.de.

Zusätzlich ist Dein Login auch auf dem Router gespeichert. Wenn der Router wegfällt, müßtest Du das auf Deinem PC regeln, d.h. irgendein Login-Tool von Deinem Provider. Sehr unelegant.

Und last but not least: Ohne Router kriegt Dein PC die öffentliche IP. Die hat sonst der Router zu seiner öffentlichen/Internet Seite. Du hängst dann Deinen PC direkt ins Internet, er wird dadurch angreifbar. Der Router filtert ansonsten schon mal alle Packete raus, die Du nicht angefordert hast. JEDER im Internet kann direkt Deinen PC sehen und angreifen. Würde ich nicht machen.


----------



## FatBoo (26. September 2010)

*AW: DLAN -> Router überflüssig?*



rabe08 schrieb:


> OHNE ROUTER GEHT ES NICHT!!!
> 
> Ohne Router könntest Du mit exakt einem PC online gehen. Der Router vergibt nicht nur die IP (DHCP) sondern er macht auch das NAT!
> 
> ...



Wenn man sich so die Bilder von Devolo und Konsorten ansieht, könnte man meinen, dass das kein Router mehr nötig ist.

Devolo dLAN 200 Avplus Network Kit


----------



## D3N$0 (26. September 2010)

*AW: DLAN -> Router überflüssig?*

Es wird immer ein Router benötigt, wenn mehree PCs online gehen sollen, aus dem oben schon genannten Grund. WEnn man nur untereindaner komunizieren will reicht auch ein switch.

Grüße


----------



## rabe08 (26. September 2010)

*AW: DLAN -> Router überflüssig?*



FatBoo schrieb:


> Wenn man sich so die Bilder von Devolo und Konsorten ansieht, könnte man meinen, dass das kein Router mehr nötig ist.
> 
> Devolo dLAN 200 Avplus Network Kit



Wenn Du in der Produktbeschreibung das Bildchen mit dem Haus genau anschaust, siehst Du, das der DLAN-Adapter im Keller auf einen Router geht und von dort ins Internet.


----------



## Own3r (26. September 2010)

*AW: DLAN -> Router überflüssig?*

Den Router musst du haben! Dlan ist richtig gut, habe letztens auch eins verbaut und keine Probleme bisher !


----------



## falkboett (8. Juli 2011)

*AW: DLAN -> Router überflüssig?*

Hallo,

ich muß den Thread mal aufwärmen. Ich und mein Nachbar sind beide Kunde von Kabel Deutschland. Soll heißen, wird haben das erforderliche Kabel-Modem (Motorola) zur Verfügung gestellt bekommen. Und wir gehen beide gleichzeitig mit jeweils 2 PCs ins Internet *ohne Router. *

Gestern in gemütlicher Bierrunde hatten wir genau das Thema, ob nicht eigentlich dafür ein Router erforderlich ist. Grund, von meiner 32er DSL-Verbindung kommen über 85 Mbit/s Develo DLAN-Adapter an einem Rechner ~ 16 Mbit/s und an dem anderen nur ~ 7 Mbit/s an. Könnte der fehlende Router mit ursächlich dafür sein? 

MfG


----------



## Stuntman1962 (10. Juli 2011)

*AW: DLAN -> Router überflüssig?*

Das Kabel-Modem ist der Router! Es ist Router und Modem in Einem!

Das bei dir noch 16 bzw. 7 Mbits ankommen, kann verschiedene Ursachen haben. 
Zunächst würde ich mal mit einem Netztwerkkabel einen Speedtest machen und schauen, wie viel Mbit/s mit dem Kabel ankommen. 
Wenn du damit die volle Leistung hast, liegt es an den 85er Devolos. Wenn du damit auch nicht mehr hast, liegt es meistens an der Leitung bzw. an den verbauten Netzwerkkarten.


----------



## falkboett (10. Juli 2011)

*AW: DLAN -> Router überflüssig?*

Hallo,

danke für die Antwort. Nach Studieren der Anleitung des Modems, habe ich das auch ermitteln können. Da mich mein Nachbar total verrückt gemacht habe, bin ich gestern noch losgezogen und habe mir die AVM Fritz!Box WLAN 3270 samt zweier Netgear Powerline AV 200 XAVB2501 geholt. Mein Zocker-PC hängt jetzt an den Netgear Powerline-Adpatern mit rund 31000 Kbit/s. Der Zweit PC sowie Laptop hängen jetzt per WLAN an der Fritz Box. Geschwindigkeit natürlich geringer, so um die 8000 bis 14000 Kbit/s. Aber zum Surfen und bißchen Downloaden völlig ausreichend. 

Irgendwie habe ich die Nachrüstung mit einem vollwertigen Router wohl verpennt. Also die Fritz Box ist selbst für einen Netzwerklaien wie mich idiotensicher zu konfigurieren. 
Nu habe ich die drei Develos über. 


MfG


----------

